# Thought I'd share a few pics of my C50



## chriscolnago (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi there, I thought I'd share a few pics of my C50. The ride is superb, and I'm now thinking of changing the frame on my usual training bike to a C50, though probably go for a slope, just for a bit of variety. 

Anyone got any pics of this colour scheme with Campag Bora Ultra wheels?


----------



## Bad Link (Apr 22, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

damn the colnago forum makes me jealous.


----------

